# Concrete flooring in wooden shed



## Kehoe (Sep 12, 2008)

Can your pour cement in a wooden shed with wooden floors? If so, what would have to go into it before pouring?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 14, 2008)

Mainly making sure you have enough support under the floor joists to withstand the weight. There is such thing as light weight concrete. You may want to look into this a little. You will most likely have a issue with the door opening depending on just how you plan this. You will want to screw down the floor and if it's open framing inside you will have to place blocking around the piremiter to hold in the concrete.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Sep 28, 2011)

If you understood the wood foundation system you would recognize that the foundations are not just buried in the dirt as you would a playset timber. (Just the same as houses are not just thrown in a hole.) For any foundation to be dry you need proper backfilling and grading, gutters, etc. to avoid water. The beauty of the wood foundations is that the gravel base and careful backfilling, 6 mil poly, drainboard allow all water to drain away from the foundation without impregnating the wood.


----------

